# Small Jar with separate compartment modded in neck.



## Reelpro (Mar 24, 2021)

Any idea what this jar would have been for ?

It has a piece of glass in the neck to create a small separate compartment .

Sort of an Ink size or small medicine size jar.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 24, 2021)

Ink bottle made for filling fountain pens, before ball point pens became popular.

Cliff


----------



## Reelpro (Mar 24, 2021)

Yeah I have a bunch of Antique or vintage ink well bottles but none have this weird second compartment.


----------



## Reelpro (Mar 24, 2021)

It’s like there would have been 2 liquids in the jar .


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 24, 2021)

Reelpro said:


> Any idea what this jar would have been for ?
> 
> It has a piece of glass in the neck to create a small separate compartment .
> 
> Sort of an Ink size or small medicine size jar.


This is a 1940 era ink bottle i am digging  them in a 1942- 1945 ww2 army training dump site


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 25, 2021)

1940's for sure and definitely an ink.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 25, 2021)

*These ink bottles were still in use in the 1950s and 1960s when ball-point pens were taking over the market for ink pens.*


----------



## Reelpro (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes a Scheaffer's Skrip

Thx


----------



## Palani (Mar 31, 2021)

The ink bottle we had in the house for my mom's fountain pens the side cup made it easier to load the pen.


----------



## Kaleb Pusateri (Jul 3, 2022)

I have the same one


----------

